# Replacing Dash pad



## Dave67 (Jan 12, 2011)

What is the correct color for the dash pad?

I have a 67 GTO Gold/Gold and need to replace the dash pad. The interior is gold, glove box, seats. doors, rugs. etc all gold.

But the dash pad and trim around the instrument cluster is almost a dark olive green?

What is the correct color? Many of the pics I have seen of 67's gold with gold have the same contrasting color?

Year one has a gold dash pad, but is it the correct collor?

The metal and trim would still be the dark olive.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
-D-


----------



## ktrjones12 (May 3, 2011)

Why don't try painting your dash pad with gold since everything that you've mentioned is color gold? There is nothing to be discussed about your concern.


----------



## Dave67 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks For the reply*

Thanks,
I did decide to stop worrying about it and opted for a sligtly different solution.

I liked the idea of a contrast so I replaced the pad with a black pad and painted the dash with a black exterior paing that has a very subtle gold flakes.

Looks pretty good


----------

